# fry dropping



## Rice (Apr 3, 2005)

have any of you saw a mother delivering her fry. its amazing. it just happened a few seconds ago  . i thought fish only give birth in the morning though. is it weird for it to be dropping fry around 9:30 PM? still happy about seeing the mother drop fry. first time seeing that happen out of 1 year of breeding guppies. :king:


----------



## linz85 (Apr 24, 2005)

hi what do the baby fry look like?
my boyfriend has just informed me that one of our pregnant guppies has had a baby.
as im away from home im very excited but worried because neither of us no what exactly to do with this baby. :/
please help if you can
linzi


----------



## Jobrien323 (Jan 19, 2005)

I've seen it twice now, after only having my platy's for a few months. The first time I went all out, and bought a breeder net to keep the fry in ($6). For people without a spare tank, this is quite economical and allows you to keep the fry in the same tank water that they will eventually live in.

I was able to save a few fry on the first birth, and let them grow until they were big enough to swim with the big guys (bigger than the largest fish's mouth). 

However, after going through the trouble to raise the fry seperately, I found 4 others surviving on thier own, and decided that's good enough for me.

I've been watching the fry from the second birth (they're hard to see... but if you look closely you can catch them every so often) and I'm sure some will become dinner for the larger fish... but some will survive, and my tank is becoming overstocked as it is.

Currently I have a 30 gallon 
5 Zebra Danios
4 Adult Platy's
7 baby Platy's
?? newborn fry

Anybody want some wagtail platys?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It is a awsome thing to see. It dosent matter if it is liveberers, egglayers, or mouth brooders. They are all a great learning experience.


----------

